# I'm still kicking



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys hope all is well. Busy season here with us. After months and months of testing and still no answers doc put me on Vitamin D supplements because my numbers were so low they barely registered on the results. I'm actually finally starting to feel like my crabby old self again hahahaha. Been doing a little bowhunting with my vintage Bear bows and looking forward to duck season which starts Saturday. I'll try and check back in from time to time and a little closer together next time. Good luck and shoot straight ! Tom


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, good luck.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you stopped by and said hello. Glad all is well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see you here Tom. To welcome you back I'm going to post a picture of me making a goofy face ! 







Hopefully the rest of the members will post their goofy faces pictures too ! Because we love you Tom !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to see a post from you Tom........


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome back bones


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to hear from a fellow Michigander. Best of luck with the deer hunting!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome back...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome back again Tom, in case you havent read the Good Morning Predator forum !! lol


----------

